# make.conf for x5650



## burkoff (May 17, 2014)

Hello,
I installed FreeBSD 10 64bit on HP DL360G7 with dual CPU Six core - Intel X5650. Can someone tell me what I have to type in /etc/make.conf

Many thanks!


----------



## kpa (May 17, 2014)

Don't set anything in make.conf, that way you'll get least amount of unpleasant surprises.


----------



## burkoff (May 17, 2014)

found the answer
a processor that is introduced  

```
CPUTYPE?=nocona
```


----------



## kpa (May 17, 2014)

You weren't specifically asking for CPUTYPE setting so I couldn't guess that's what you were after.


----------

